# GIMONGOUS WHITE OAK



## JMC

I will be milling monster white oak starting on monday 4/2/12. It be for a furniture maker comissioning from a church that is about to be built. They want to use this particular tree because the contracter has to knock it down to build the church. It's at least 4' in diameter and I will be milling it with my Husqavarna 385xp and LT30. When you stop laughing, any input would be appreciated. My initial thought is to quarter the logs to bring them down to LT30 size, then commence 1/4 sawing to most likely 5/4 lumber. I will try to consult with furniture maker to see what his/her preferences are, I'm not familiar with white oak but know red oak is a buger.:wacko1:
Thanks
ps: I will try to get progress pics for you pic hounds.


----------



## Mike1950

Jim, 4' that is a big one. How many bd ft do you guesstimate .


----------



## Kevin

Your plan sounds like a good one to me. What length is the log? 

I'll give you an idea I have had for splitting large logs but have never had the opportunity to try it; if you'll happen to have a large excavator on hand, you could make a couple steel mega wedges, and before standing it on end do a 12" plunge cut parallel with the long grain to give the wedges a nice start, stand it on end, and have the operator push the wedges down with his bucket. 

The wedges would need to be massive - I can draw them for you and explain how to fabricate them if you like. You'd have to know before hand that a excavator would be there and he'd do it. Most heavy machinery operators like to test skills as you probably know and it usually takes little persuasion to get them to do something out of the ordinary. 

I just never had an excavator around when I was milling a big log like that.


----------



## JMC

You can't get anyone arround here to unload anything off of a trailer for less than 1K. Of course there may be one on the job site. The logs are not cut yet, when I get there the tree should be uprooted and pushed over. Hopefully neighborhood has scavenged a lot of limbs for firewood. I will most likely just try to mill it on site, then bring lumber to my place to air dry through summer then start to run through my kiln unless it prove better to sub it out. I guestimated about 2,000 bf just looking at it without measuring.


----------



## Mike1950

When we split posts - red cedar 4-5' logs 7' long used wedges and mall- seems hard but once you get it started goes pretty quick- now white oak would be just a little tougher but same idea.


----------



## JMC

I don't suppose you can get dynamite permit in semiurban areas.


----------



## Kevin

JMC said:


> I don't suppose you can get dynamite permit in semiurban areas.





JMC said:


> I don't suppose you can get dynamite permit in semiurban areas.



You cloud split it with black powder. Black powder is legal. I don't know about setting it off in a semi-rural area though. 


:bomb:

:wasntme:


----------



## txpaulie

Kevin said:


> JMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't suppose you can get dynamite permit in semiurban areas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't suppose you can get dynamite permit in semiurban areas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You cloud split it with black powder. Black powder is legal. I don't know about setting it off in a semi-rural area though.
> 
> 
> :bomb:
> 
> :wasntme:
Click to expand...


----------



## Kevin

txpaulie said:


> LOL:rofl2:
> 
> That was awesome!:clapping:
> 
> p



You might like this then. I did this 3 years ago. 


:bomb:


----------



## Daren

Oak splits easy with wedges and a sledge. I started to reply with pictures, but didn't want to hijack here and can't wait to see your pictures.:clapping: I started another thread instead with a 50''+ oak I busted. http://woodbarter.com/Thread-Busting-a-big-oak

.


----------



## JMC

Thanks Daren and Kevin for the extra threads (definately helpful) sure wasn't looking forward to 1/4ing with chainsaw.


----------



## JMC

OOPS not white oak. I'm pretty sure it's Elm. I went to look at it over a month ago when there were no leaves, there was a Magnolia and 2 Pines nearby and no other trees anywhere close (closest white oak over 100 yards). Anthow when I first went to see the tree there were lots of white oak leaves and huge acorns (no brainer huh?) wrong. Someone must have dumped their leaves there from raking their yard.
[attachment=3656]
[attachment=3655]
[attachment=3657]


----------



## HomeBody

JMC said:


> OOPS not white oak. I'm pretty sure it's Elm. I went to look at it over a month ago when there were no leaves, there was a Magnolia and 2 Pines nearby and no other trees anywhere close (closest white oak over 100 yards). Anthow when I first went to see the tree there were lots of white oak leaves and huge acorns (no brainer huh?) wrong. Someone must have dumped their leaves there from raking their yard.



That could be a Chestnut oak with leaves like that. Bark looks more like oak than elm, but I'm no expert.

The poison ivy vines are almost big enough to mill! Keep your Ivy Block and TecNu handy for that job. Gary


----------



## JMC

Not going to well.
[attachment=3767]
[attachment=3768]
This is the bad part.
[attachment=3769]
This part is about 40", the hole is right at 1/3 the width.
[attachment=3770]
Comments welcome, can I get good usable wood from this?


----------



## HomeBody

That's a good sized log. Maybe you'll find hard wood not too far up. You have a frustrated look on your face. Gary


----------



## Kevin

JMC said:


> ... can I get good usable wood from this?



I'd pass unless your prospects for other logs are easier. There *is* plenty of wood there, but in your line of work there's easier pickings. 

But if you need to keep the help "busy" between jobs this is the perfect project. That's my take not knowing your situation in those regards. 


:i_dunno:


----------



## Daren

Bummer, I reckon that is why she fell over. 


.


----------



## JMC

Frustrated cuz I was told just log no limbs were left.
Didn't fall, it was pushed over by contracter.
There's 3-8 and 1/2 foot logs there 1 being still attatched to rootbase, and yes it's a keep busy thing.
Thanks


----------



## JMC

Today's progress wore me flat out.
[attachment=3806]
[attachment=3807]
[attachment=3808]
[attachment=3809]
Now the fruits of our labor from the peice in the center (previous pic above).
[attachment=3810]
[attachment=3811]
Thanks for looking.


----------



## DKMD

Looks like you got some nice flake on those pieces... Looks like a lot of work too!


----------



## JMC

Not just me, Oscar my son-n-law and Cody my almost son-n-law were a lot of help. Yep we were all wore out.


----------



## Daren

I'm wore out just seeing the pictures. I have split plenty of big clear/limb free butt logs by hand (and it wasn't *quite* as easy as I let on ) ...Those limbs make the job 5X the work, that grain just doesn't like to bust like straight grain. I don't envy you, but do applaud you. 

.


----------



## Mike1950

I thought the same thng when I saw the tree those knots will be a bear. Being it was hollow helped. Nice looking boards. You guys earned them. Makes me want to get the heating pad out and on my back just looking at them.


----------



## HomeBody

Did you ever decide if that tree is an oak or an elm? Gary


----------



## CodyS

Great work! Must've been hard work!



JMC said:


> Not just me, Oscar my son-n-law and Cody my almost son-n-law were a lot of help. Yep we were all wore out.



damn 'Cody' that is just such a nice name he must be amazing :i_dunno:


----------



## JMC

It has been determined that it is definately Swamp Chestnut Oak AKA Cow Oak. Yes Cody is OK he's a hard worker when you can keep him away from cel. LOL


----------



## txpaulie

Nice to get some pretty and usable chunks from all that effort!:clapping:

Keep the pics coming!

p


----------

